# I feel so bad



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

I was holding all 10 babies and one of them rolled out of my hand and dropped onto the floor! It was from sofa height and it didn't squeak or anything and it seems fine. Please tell me they are hardy little things and they are too squishy to cause damage?

Feel so bad


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is the baby? Did it land on hard floor or a carpet/rug?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

The baby is 2 days old and landed on wooden flooring


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lou said:


> The baby is 2 days old and landed on wooden flooring


There's very little you can do, if there's internal bleeding etc. Watch for swelling, lethargy, etc, but the good thing about babies is like drunks they are very relaxed and don't often injure themselves.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I gotta agree with lilspaz68. Keep a watch out for symptoms of internal injuries. However, maybe you can take a little comfort in this. When my girl had babies a few years ago, I dropped one that was only a day or two old. I also have no carpeting, all hard floors. He was perfectly fine and never had any effects from it. Their bodies really are more relaxed, allowing them to take the falls easier.


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you both, that is reassuring. I will keep checking and making sure it's ok, I say 'it' as I really don't know the genders yet


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well that can be easily remedied if you want to learn? I did up a series of pics to help people sex babies if you want me to post them?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, please do and I will give it a go.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lou said:


> Yes, please do and I will give it a go.


ok i know I have posted it in here many times, but I cannot access photobucket from work, so I will have to find a thread for you instead 

wish me luck!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Found one 

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,8074.msg77110.html#msg77110


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, knowing me I will end up getting them all wrong lol, I will take a look and then double check around 3.5 weeks. 
I am hoping that most are girls as I would like to get the boys neutered and then keep them, otherwise they would have to go back to the pet shop. Which is something I don't want as the point of me getting them from there in the first place is to give pet shop ones a good home.


----------



## chickenlicken (Mar 28, 2011)

dontt ake them back to the pet shop if at all possible! try and rehome them yourself! where abouts do you live?


----------



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I am hoping to keep them, I live in France.


----------

